# My attempt to keep the AR forum going.....



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

it's so dead in here.
So what kind of chip do you have in your AR???
How low did you 402???
What kind of dv's???
Dare I ask about exhaust $$$???

So here it is for me...
APR 93
25mm
Evoms
Soon my friends ...soon
And for an update I installed a 1200W 12" in the trunk....oh the looks I get what I'm rockin out at a light.


----------



## VW FTW (May 1, 2006)

holy christ this place is dead. 
my allroad has 4 bovs and 2 gt2871's


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

my ar is totally stock except for a banged up front end due to the lady who turned in front of me at the lights....yeeeehaaa i have a modification ! or maybe just a good reason for replacing the ar


----------



## gallanalero69 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: My attempt to keep the AR forum going..... (diive4sho)*

Anyone here done a coilover swap into the AR?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

apr 93
evoms v flow
evoms dv's
custom exhaust
coilovers are next.
is anyone able to host any videos?
I recently altered my exhaust again. 2.5" from the downpipes back. no cats no mufflers, custom x-pipe








I <3 third gear....in a tiptronic type of a way


_Modified by AHarmes5 at 6:35 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

I just picked up two used (20,000 miles) stock dp's
Can't wait to get my exhaust project underway


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: My attempt to keep the AR forum going..... (diive4sho)*

no longer my car, but: 
giac software
25mm
stock DVs
stock exhaust


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: My attempt to keep the AR forum going..... (gallanalero69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gallanalero69* »_Anyone here done a coilover swap into the AR?

IIRC one of the members on audiworld/allroad did one.


----------



## katc (Sep 18, 2006)

You're right - I was just looking at the coilover swap the other day and saw some info on audiworld. Didn't save the links though...


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

http://www.2bennett.com/body_allroad.html


----------

